# ~~ ALL CHROME 17" INCH WIRE WHEELS ~~



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

POSTING THESE UP FOR A HOMIE.... 17" ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS, 2 TIRES ARE GOOD & 2 ARE BAD. THERE ARE RUST ON A COUPLE OF THESE BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP NICE OR PAINT UP NICE. (WOULD PREFER TO SHIP WITHOUT TIRES) 2 KNOCKOFFS & 2 ADAPTERS ONLY COME WITH THESE RIMS.

NO BENT LIPS OR MAJOR CURB DAMAGE. NOT SURE OF THE BRAND BUT THEY ARE DEEP AS HELL!!! 2 RIMS ARE DEEPER THAN THE OTHERS BY MAYBE AN INCH OR TWO.

MAKE OFFERS... NO TRADES!!! WHEELS ARE LOCATED IN SELMA,CA RIGHT OUTSIDE OF FRESNO.


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

* $100.00 *


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

wait so two are standards and the other two are reverse?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

5 lug adapters? which adapters u got right or left?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

PM THE HOMIE "CALI LIFE" FROM THIS TOPIC ABOUT THE ADAPTERS.

AS FOR THE RIMS... THEY ARE ALL REVERSE JUST 2 ARE DEEPER DISH.

I AM GUESSING 2 ARE 17X8 OR 17X9 & THE OTHER 2 ARE 17x10???


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

300 pkied up


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 3 2008, 05:32 PM~11008407
> *5 lug adapters? which adapters u got right or left?
> *


they are left side universal adapters


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 5 2008, 01:44 AM~11016276
> *300 pkied up
> *




pm sent


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 3 2008, 05:55 PM~11007399
> *wait so two are standards and the other two are reverse?
> *


did you look at the pictures? :uh:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*  *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i PASS on the wheels still available picked new 20 spokes with new tires for 650 sorry for lagging on you homie got 50 bucks for u for the inconvenience :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11061969
> *i PASS on the wheels still available picked new 20 spokes with new tires for 650 sorry for lagging on you homie got 50 bucks for u for the inconvenience :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rant: :rant:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 9 2008, 06:15 PM~11050124
> *did you look at the pictures?  :uh:
> *


nope :uh:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 11 2008, 10:46 AM~11064100
> *nope :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 2 2008, 11:03 PM~11002887
> *POSTING THESE UP FOR A HOMIE.... 17" ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS, 2 TIRES ARE GOOD & 2 ARE BAD. THERE ARE RUST ON A COUPLE OF THESE BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP NICE OR PAINT UP NICE. (WOULD PREFER TO SHIP WITHOUT TIRES) 2 KNOCKOFFS & 2 ADAPTERS ONLY COME WITH THESE RIMS.
> 
> NO BENT LIPS OR MAJOR CURB DAMAGE. NOT SURE OF THE BRAND BUT THEY ARE DEEP AS HELL!!! 2 RIMS ARE DEEPER THAN THE OTHERS BY MAYBE AN INCH OR TWO.
> ...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 11 2008, 01:46 PM~11064100
> *nope :uh:
> *


oh you should probably check them out. so you know what homie is selling :uh:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 13 2008, 09:17 AM~11076787
> *oh you should probably check them out. so you know what homie is selling  :uh:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11061969
> *i PASS on the wheels still available picked new 20 spokes with new tires for 650 sorry for lagging on you homie got 50 bucks for u for the inconvenience :biggrin:
> *


*
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: SOLDIERBOY STILL WAITING ON THAT ! ! ! ! !, GAVE U MY PAY PAL INFO ON 7.10.08 & I'VE GOT NOTHING..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYWAYZ TTT STILL 4 SALE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*$300.00 O.B.O*


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 3 2008, 03:55 PM~11007399
> *wait so two are standards and the other two are reverse?
> *



no, 2 of them are wider wheels than the others. i bet the wider ones have the balder tires!


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 21 2008, 05:38 PM~11142650
> *no, 2 of them are wider wheels than the others. i bet the wider ones have the balder tires!
> *


* :no: the wider one have the some what new tires :0 *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

$200.00[/b]


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

HELLAVA DEAL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

edit


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i need u to send it again will be on tommow around this time again im using the computer at the mountain view library right now i only got 90 minutes a day


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11153477
> *i need u to send it again will be on tommow around this time again im using the computer at the mountain view library right now i only got 90 minutes a day
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 21 2008, 11:11 PM~11145773
> *    $200.00*
> 
> [/b]


  :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*ANYONE WANT THESE WHEELS FOR **<span style=\'color:red\'>$150.00
COME PICK EM UP  </span>*


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

rusto uggo!


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*T
T
T
 *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>:0 :0 :0 ANYONE WANT THEM FOR $100.00 :0 :0 :0 </span>*


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

: : hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 5 2008, 10:38 PM~11271583
> *      :  :  hno:  hno:  hno: hno:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:* i need some $$$$$*
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

did u sell the rims or u still have them


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

he still has them...


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

so how much shipped to 40217


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THESE ARE HEAVY SO SHIPPING WILL B HIGH I GUESS... BUT WILL FIND OUT.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

fucking tempting...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

100$ huh... we will see on the first maybe ...


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 16 2008, 01:46 PM~11104231
> *
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  SOLDIERBOY  STILL WAITING ON THAT ! ! ! ! !, GAVE U MY PAY PAL INFO ON 7.10.08 & I'VE GOT NOTHING..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hey u got that right........ thanks 4 clearing that up


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Aug 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11361644
> *did u sell the rims or u still have them
> *



*
YES I STILL GOT THEM!! ONLY 100.00 :0 *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Aug 17 2008, 09:41 AM~11364253
> *so how much shipped to 40217
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 22 2008, 09:48 AM~11411129
> *100$ huh... we will see on the first maybe ...
> *


 :yes: $100$ :yes:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

pm me your # ill probably roll up and get these this weekend..


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 30 2008, 12:18 AM~11477019
> *pm me your # ill probably roll up and get these this weekend..
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*! ! SOLD ! !*


----------

